# Live betting 21.06.2022-



## smartbet247com (Jun 21, 2022)

*Great individual strategies and tips only with us, if you want to get ahead and grow, come and visit us. Good luck everyone!
If you have any questions , ask them here or on the website. we work individually with a personal strategy for anyone who decides to trust us long term.
We start a new cycle in a few days, hurry to sign up.
www.smartbet247.com
================================================
Bavarians 1-0 Alliance FC Mongolia goals 59min
Over 2,5 goals ft @2,00
bet 3,50 (step1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Jun 21, 2022)

*Bavarians 2-1 Alliance *
*Woon bank now 1003,50 *
*==================================
Cangzhou 0-1 Tianjin China corners 8min
Over 4,5 corner ht @2,00
bet 3,50 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Jun 21, 2022)

*Cangzhou loose 
===========================
Daejon Hana 0-0 Gwangjon Korea goals 21min
Over 0,5 goals ht @2,10
bet 7 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Jun 21, 2022)

*Daejon Hana 0-1 Gwangjon*
*Woon bank now 1007,70 *
*=================================
Coomera 3-1 Grange Australia corners 63min
Over 7 asian corner ft @2,00
bet 3,50 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Jun 21, 2022)

*Coomera loose 
=======================
Shandong 5-1 Dalian Pro corners 41min
Over 6,5 corner ht @2,00
bet 7 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Jun 21, 2022)

*Shandong 6-1 Dalian *
*Woon bank now 1010,20 *
*=================================
Geylang 2-0 Young Lions goals 52min
Over 3,5 goals ft @2,00
bet 3,50 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Jun 21, 2022)

*Geylang 2-2 Young Lions*
*Woon bank now 1013,7 *
*==========================
Defensores res 0-0 Villa Dalmine res corners 24min
Over 2 asian corner ht @2,10
bet 3,50 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Jun 21, 2022)

*Defensores res void ..
========================
Hegelmann 0-0 Suduva Lithuania goals 20min
Over 0,5 goals ht @2,00
bet 7 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Jun 22, 2022)

*Hegelmann loose 
===========================
Nanjing - Kunshan China corners
Over 4 asian corner ht @2,00
bet 14 (step 3)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Jun 22, 2022)

*Nanjing 1-6 Kunshan 
Woon bank now 1020,7 
===============================
Bejaia u19 0-1 Bordj u19 Algeria goals  29min
Over 1,5 goals ht @2,40
bet 3,50 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Jun 22, 2022)

*Bejaia u19 loose 
======================
Mohammedan Daka 0-2 Dhaka Bangladesh goals  11min
Over 1 asian goals ht @2,10
bet 7 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Jun 22, 2022)

*Mohammedan Dhaka 2-4 Dhaka*
*Wooon bank now 1024,55 *
*===================================
Shimizu 5-6 Kyoto corners Japan 81min
Over 12,5 corner ft @2,00
bet 3,50 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Jun 22, 2022)

*Shimizu 5-8 Kyoto*
*Woon bank now 1028,05 
================================*
*Fremantle City w 2-2 Balcatta w corners Australia 25min
Over 6 asian corner ht @2,00
bet 3,50 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Jun 22, 2022)

*Fremantle w 8-2 Balcatta w *
*Woon bank now 1031,55 *
*=================================
Ferro Caril res 0-0 Tristan Suarez res 77min
Over 0,5 goals ft @2,10
bet 3,50 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Jun 22, 2022)

*Ferro Caril res loose 
============================
Ilves 2-0 HIFK corners Finland 12min
Over 5,5 corner ht @2,10
bet 7 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Jun 22, 2022)

*Ilves 8-0 HIFK*
*Woon bank now 1035,75 *
*==============================
Dunajska Streda 0-0 Slovan Bratislava goals 31min
Over 0,5 goals ht @2,40
bet  3,50 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Jun 23, 2022)

*Dunajska Streda loose 
===========================
Khovd 1-0 Khangarid Mongolia goals 65min
Over 2,5 goals @2,30
bet 7 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Jun 23, 2022)

*Khovd .. loose 
==========================
BCH Lions 0-1 Buganuud Mongolia goals 24min
Over 6,5 goals ft @2,00
bet 14 (step3)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Jun 23, 2022)

*BCH Lions 70min 0-7 *
*Woon bank now 1039,25 *
*====================================
Bangladesh w 5-0 Malaysia w goals 74min
Over 6 asian goals ft @2,10
bet 3,50 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Jun 23, 2022)

*Bangladesh w void 
===========================
Barracas 0-0 Banfield res Argentina goals 25min
Over 0,5 goals ht @2,20
bet 3,50 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Jun 23, 2022)

*Barracas res 1-1 Banfield res *
*Woon bank now 1043,45 *
*==============================
Lech Poznan 0-1 Pogon corners 21min
Over 3,5 corner ht @2,00
bet 3,50 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Jun 23, 2022)

*Lech Poznan loose 
=========================
Ullensaker 1-1 Grorud Norway goals 34min
Over 2,5 goals ht @2,70
bet 7 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Jun 23, 2022)

*Ullensaker .. loose 
==========================
Hamarby 2-3 Silviya corners Sweden 28min
Over 7 asian corner ht @2,00
bet 14 (step 3)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Jun 23, 2022)

*Hammarby loose 
===========================
Horizonte 0-0 Guarany Brazil corners 14min
Over 3 asian corner ht @2,10
bet 28 (step 4)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Jun 23, 2022)

*Horizonte loose 
========================
Uruguay w 4-0 Bolivia w corners 21min
Over 6,5 corner ht @2,10
bet 60 (step 5)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Jun 24, 2022)

*Uruguay w 7-0 Bolivia w*
*Woon bank now 1056,95 *
*=============================
Fluminense 2-1 Cruzeiro goals 58min
Over 4 asian goals ft @2,00
bet 3,50 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Jun 24, 2022)

*Fluminense loose 
=========================
Mexico u20 0-0 Haiti u20 30min
Over 0,5 goals ht @2,10
bet 7 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Jun 24, 2022)

*Mexico u20 loose 
===============================
Germany w 4-0 Switzerland w goals 71min
Over 5 asian goals ft @2,00
bet 14 (step 3)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Jun 24, 2022)

*Germany w 6-0 Switzerland w
Woon bank now 1060,45 
===================================
Partizan 0-1 Cluj goals 78min
Over 1,5 goals  ft @2,00
bet 3,50 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Jun 25, 2022)

*Partizan loose 
===========================
O;Çonnor 2-11 Monaro Panthers corners 82min
Over 14,5 corner ft @2,10
bet 7 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Jun 25, 2022)

*O'Connor loose 
========================
Vegalta Sendai 0-1 Montedio Yamagata goals 51min
Over 2,5 goals ft @2,10
bet 14 (step 3)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Jun 25, 2022)

*Vegalta Sendai looose 
==========================
Apia Tigers  6-2 Sidney NPL corners 83min
Over 9,5corner ft @2,20
bet 28 (step 4)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Jun 25, 2022)

*Apia Tigers loose 
=========================
Kyran 6-1 Astan res 81min
Over 7,5 goals ft @2,10
bet 60 (step 5)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Jun 25, 2022)

*Kyran loose 
==========================
Atl Fenix 0-0 Dep Maldonado 21min 
Over 0,5 goals ht @2,15
bet 130 (step 6)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Jun 25, 2022)

*Atl Fenix loose 
============================
Melaka 2-2 Sarawak United corners ht
Over 8,5 corner ft @2,10
bet 260 (step 7)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Jun 26, 2022)

*Melaka 6-7 Sarawak
Woon bank now 1103,95 
=================================
Blacktown 0-0 Northbridge corners
Over 4,5 corner ht @2,00
bet 3,50 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Jun 29, 2022)

*Blacktown loose 
==========================
Auckland City 0-0 Eastern Suburs goals
Over 1,5 goals ht @2,00
bet 7 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Jun 29, 2022)

*Auckland 2-0 Eastern*
*Woon bank now 1107,45 *
*==============================
Zibo Cuju 0-0 Guangxi china goals
Over 1 asian goals ht @2,00
bet 3,50 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Jun 29, 2022)

*Zibo Cuju loose 
================================
Shenzhen 1-0 Tianjin corners China 20min
Over 3,5 corner ht @2,00
bet 7 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Jun 29, 2022)

*Shenzhen loose 
===========================
Ulsan 4-4 Bucheon corners 69min
Over 10,5 corner ft @2,00
bet 14 (step 3)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Jun 29, 2022)

*Ulsan loose 
=========================
Takin 0-0 RTK Bhutan goals 6min
Over 1,5 goals ht @2,20
bet 28 (step 4)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Jun 29, 2022)

*Takin 0-3 RTK *
*Woon bank now 1116,35 *
*============================
Brugge 0-1 Lierse goals
Over 2 asian goals ht @2,10
bet 3,50 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Jun 29, 2022)

*Brugge loose 
=========================
Dep Camioneros 10-4 Flandria res Argentina corners 84min
Over 15 asian corner ft @2,00
bet 7 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Jun 30, 2022)

*Dep Camioneros 11-5 Flandria res .. *
*Woon bank now 1119,85 *
*=====================================
Guangzhou 0-0 Wuhan Tree goals 10min
Over 1,5 goals ht @2,00
bet 3,50 (step 1)*


----------

